# Como simular sensor CKP o CMP (sensor inductivo)???



## everardors (Jun 30, 2014)

buenas, pues quisiera saber si alguien tiene alguna idea de como puedo simular uno de estos sensores, no soy experto en electronica, gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 30, 2014)

de que tipo ? tengo entendido que hay de dos tipo de efecto hall y magnetico, si es hall lo simulas con una señal cuadrada y si es magnetico con una onda senoidal.

¿tambien pregunto lo quieres simular o emular?


----------



## everardors (Jun 30, 2014)

perdona, creo que me exprese mal, quiero simular el magnetico, pues es para intentar recrear lo mas posible el sensor, si de pura casualidad tienes un digrama o un link que me pueda ayudar te lo agradeceria, ya que he checado lo de la onda senoidal, pero no he visto como para hacerla variar en la frecuencia. gracias


----------



## papirrin (Jun 30, 2014)

primero lo quieres emular no simular, lo puedes hacer con un generador de funciones. deja buscar uno que esta sencillo, vuelvo al rato XD

prueba si te sirve este:
http://www.electronicasi.com/ensena...o/aprende-practicando-generador-de-funciones/


----------



## everardors (Jun 30, 2014)

Gracias, estoy intentando simularlo en el proteus para ver si es masomenos lo que nesecito antes de armarlo, al rato te aviso como me fue jejeje.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 30, 2014)

recuerda que proteus es muy malo para eso, en todo caso utiliza multisim si tiene ese integrado, yo lo armaria en la realidad y otra cosa es que quizas necesites un amplificador operacional en la salida y una fuente simetrica


----------



## everardors (Jun 30, 2014)

No tengo el integrado, si tengo multisim probare ahi, y de lo demas me quede asi o.0

Soy muy novato en electronica jejeje, maso menos te entendi, pero creo que es mas dificil de lo que pensaba


----------



## papirrin (Jun 30, 2014)

> de lo demas me quede asi o.0



por lo que le entiendo el circuito ese utiliza una señal triangular que va de 0V a Vcc (donde vcc es el voltaje con lo que lo vayas a alimentar)  esa señal triangular la "hace" senoidal pero va de 0V a Vcc, un sensor de esos va de -Vcc a +Vcc, (voltaje positivo y negativo). eso se puede lograr con un amplificador operacional.

y si, es un poco dificil hacer una onda senoidal. si se te hace muy dificil puedes utilizar la tarjeta de audio de tu pc y algun programita que encuentras si buscas como generador de funciones, yo no lo recomiendo si no sabes bien lo que haces pues puedes quemar la tarjeta de audio por accidente.


----------



## everardors (Jun 30, 2014)

No no la tarjeta de audio mejor ni tocarla, pues estoy investigando todo lo que me has dicho y espero poder lograrlo jeje


----------

